# GNex to Razr Maxx



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

Finally done with my Gnex and moving to Razr maxx due to tons of issues with 6 different GNex's. Can some one walk me through all the stuff I need to do to run Liquid or one of those AOSP type ICS Roms. I don't understand safe strap and also rooting the Razr. Please treat me as a noob to this phone because I am. Although I am very good on the GNex its virtually unbrickable and being a Moto product I know I can brick it. Just a step by step tutorial with download links would be appreciated. Only thing I know about the phone is that its certified like new from Verizon so I'm not sure if it will come with ICS or GB installed.

Thanks so much.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

It will ship with gb. Go to droidrzr.com for all the information you need. I'm on phone now so can't give you links but all you need is matts 1.6 to root gb and 1.7 to grab .211 ota


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks... will go over to DroidRzr.


----------



## knirirr (May 8, 2012)

SimsDelt said:


> Thanks... will go over to DroidRzr.


I'm in the same position, so if you find anything interesting I'd appreciate it if you'd post the links.
My device is an international GSM RAZR, so I'm not sure if Gummy ROM will work on it. Does anyone know?


----------



## FrostyNinja (Jun 28, 2012)

I flashed the .211 update last night with matts method over on droidrazr.com, im not aware of any working ROMS for razr cdma .211 build. I myself am wating on DroidT3eory's port of the AOKP, dont belive CM9 is out for Razr.


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/2789-romfull-throttle-ics-aokp-build-406-28-2012/page__fromsearch__1

My AOKP Build for .211

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/2750-romcdmafull-throttle-cm9-ics-06-26-2012/page__fromsearch__1

My CM9 build for .211

Enjoy


----------



## FrostyNinja (Jun 28, 2012)

FrostyNinja said:


> I flashed the .211 update last night with matts method over on droidrazr.com, im not aware of any working ROMS for razr cdma .211 build. I myself am wating on DroidT3eory's port of the AOKP, dont belive CM9 is out for Razr.


My mistake I dont google no good.
http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/1171-look-here-for-all-available-roms/


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

In addition to what everyone else said, safestrap is just a bootloader that allows you to have two interchangeable roms at a time and a safe mode that will help avoid bricking.


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I'm currently running .211 OTA with KOA AOKP installed. Running just like my gnex w/o the massive battery drain and screen mess ups.

Sent from my Razr Maxx using TapaTalk


----------

